
“You will turn your team three times on the way from startup to scale.” (2013) - donmcc
https://avc.com/2013/08/mba-mondays-turning-your-team/
======
donmcc
I’ve been thinking a lot about this recently as my company goes through what I
think are pretty common growing pains. This is the first time in my career
I’ve been part of a startup, though I’ve worked with lots of startups as a
consultant/ contractor over the years.

This post from Steve Blank [https://steveblank.com/2018/11/13/its-not-change-
you-fear-it...](https://steveblank.com/2018/11/13/its-not-change-you-fear-its-
loss/) is a more personal take on the same thing.

For everyone who’s been through this before, what was your experience like? I
think I’m doing okay right now personally as the company changes but I’ve got
peers who are seem to be struggling more. What helped you through these types
of changes, what made thing worse?

